# new diy tank,90/45/45.



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

dear forumer 
a little post for this tank 
-diy stand.
-diy tank 90/45/45cm
-2 hqi 150w(10000k)
-filter tetratec ex1200
-co2:réactor1000 aquamédic,bottle 12kg,pump 1000l/h
-jbl aquabasis,flourit,florabase ,latérite,and dark quartz.
-aquacare+,pénac W and P.
the stand,before paint 








the tank








the tank and stand,with 2 spots 








first hardscape








the plants:
-microsorum narrow
-éléocharis acicularis
-glossostigma elatinoides
-rotala spgreen
-moss sp1
-vallisneria "nana"
st up day 









after 1 day 









one weeks

















2 weeks

















with one spot


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

That is a lovely tank Renaud! It should mature in to a thing of beauty.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome tank and I really like the stand too and the way you've integrated the light holder. Very nice job.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Indeed, it is very beautiful :O


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Love the set-up. Very clean looking. Nice scape also.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

What an amazing tank ^^

I hope I could see this one in real one day


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Sweet tank, you do incredible work.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Love the scape, nice pieces of driftwood by the way!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing!!! The tank, stand, lights, and scape!!! Nice Job. Little envious over here.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Salut Run.

Has you know I really like the natural look of your tanks. But this one really blows my mind. You have a really good tank for the Jafa or what ever it will be call. I think it’s a winner. See you soon on BP.

PS: Je ne sais pas ce que vous bouffer du coté d’Orléans toi et tes potes, mais ça à l’air de bien marcher coté aquascaping. Faut que tu me donnes la recette. En échange je te donne celle du kleftiko. 

A plus.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you for all coments 
in fact,this tank is 6 weeks,and i take a pic this week end 
alexandre,i don't now why


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

i think your tank is beautiful. that is basically how I want mine to turn out.


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Very Nice, very natural and soothing to look at! Any plans to add any other plants or just going to let it fill in? Again beautiful tank!
Reef


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@renaud: I like your hand-made lamp, it's enough lighting for plants?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

alexandre said:


> PS: Je ne sais pas ce que vous bouffer du coté d'Orléans toi et tes potes, mais ça à l'air de bien marcher coté aquascaping. Faut que tu me donnes la recette. En échange je te donne celle du kleftiko.


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you has all, it is really sympathetic coments 
in fact, 300w hqi, for 140liters real, I think that it is sufficient  
the tank after 9 weeks 
population of this tank
-30 Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
- 5 dicrosus filamentosus
-japonica and redcherry
some photograph after a large gardening


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

That is one nice looking tank. Very well done.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you 
one Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

Owwwwwww. what a nice tank man!!!!!!! I love it. The green is amazing. About Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi, here in brazil we call something like "blak neon", lovelly fish.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you , us as in France, one call that of black neon  
I desire for making a single bench in this tank 
I think that that made more natural  
at the biginning,i want Nannostomus espei,but, it is untraceable here


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

a Shoal of Rasbora halequin will be nice in yor tank too.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

yes,it's a lovely fish,but,in this tank,i doesn't want many colours


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski (Apr 23, 2004)

Very nice scape, I really like it. 
How long do you keep the lights on for? Do you use both HQI lamps during the entire time.


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski (Apr 23, 2004)

Could we see some new photos?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a specatular tank!!! I would love to see some closeups of your Dicrosus...  Have any on hand?


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

final shoot


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

and the new layout


----------



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow, this is an impressive aquascape to ! Congratulation Renaud ! You have to tell us a little bit more about the general routine of the tank (fertilization; water change etc...) ! How old is this aquascape ?

Encore toutes mes félicitations !
Thibault


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow... props for both tanks. The first one's layout is so pleasing to the eye. The 2nd layout is so organic and random its just amazing that its so beautiful.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

That is a whole lot of dwarf riccia! great job with both tanks... the 2nd design is very lush in growth!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like your creative touch in the aqua scaping. Both of your layout are amazing, Though I like the first look better for it is very peacfull and structurally well ballanced. I too am starting to get into using stem plants allot again and your recent layout with all the stem plants in the background is giving me inspiration for future layouts.

Very good work and keep it up.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you for your comments 
in the first, I used the 2 spots during 10 hours per day.
in the second, I use 1 hqi 150w 6400 during 10 hours per days, a tube of 30w 12 hours per day, and the second spots 8000k during 2 or 3 hours per day.
therefore, I leave the 330w, during 3hours 
in fact, it is riccia fluitan 
still thank you, I puts photographs of the different evolution to you.
this aquascape has 3 months


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you, of your share, that given pleasure 
work is not finished yet on this tank, I made some modification little time ago 
fertilization 
-morning and evening:
6 drops flourish
2 drops flora 24
2 drops algoflash(fe)
kno3 and k2po4,2 A 3 times per week according to need:mrgreen:


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Simply amazing.

I love the way the riccia makes small plateaus around and in between the other riccia. 
The contrast between riccia - bocopa? - and riccia in the 6'st shot is perfect display of creativity.

Good job.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Superb layout and very nice photos also! Could you please give me an information about the time span needed for Riccia to grow between the first and the 6th photo in the series above?


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you has to you two 
in fact, it is Micranthemum umbrosum  
between and the photo number 6,1 months and half it is past 
but during 6 weeks, I made several size


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

very nice! Wonderful!


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

MAn I really like your work Wow i can only hope mine will be as nice someday!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photography..
Don't mind me asking but did you edit some of the photos?


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice Tank And Superb macro photo what kind of equipment you have?????


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks 
chuppy,I not understand very well what you want to say 
hte camera is olympus sp-350


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

renaud said:


> thanks
> chuppy,I not understand very well what you want to say
> hte camera is olympus sp-350


Hi Run,

Il veut dire, as tu utilise PS ou autre programme?

Nice tank and macros, you did it again.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

merci alex 
I improve with ps, light, contrast ,realignment and compression


----------

